# Nachricht an Server unverändert



## Goldfish (21. Jul 2011)

Hi, ich bin ja mittlerweile Dauergast hier mit Fragen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja nochmal helfen...
folgendes ist mein Problem.

Ich habe eine ArrayListe<...> die aktuell in meiner Testphase immer nur ein Element enthält. Diese Liste schicke ich anschließend zu meinem Server und lasse eine Testausgabe machen, was angekommen ist. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass der Wert sich mit jedem mal schicken an den Server verändert., nur kommt beim Server seltsamerweise IMMER der gleiche Wert an und das ist der des ersten Eintrages in der Liste. Aber direkt nachdem ich die Liste an den Server schicke, lösche ich das Ding, also kann das eigentlich nicht sein. Jemand ne Ahnung?

[JAVA=42]


// Hier schicke ich die Nachricht zum Server
public void moveEnded(NetworkStore ns){
      // set the NEWMOVE request.
      Request r = new Request(RequestType.NEWMOVE);
      System.out.print("schicke zu server: ");multiMove.get(0).printMove(99);
      // set the move-array into the request
      r.set(RequestKey.MOVED,multiMove);
      // send the request to the server
      ns.sendObject(r);
      // add the moves to the move-history
      for(Move m: multiMove){
        moves.add(m);
      }
      // clear the multiMoveList.
      multiMove.clear();
    }

// Und hier empfängt der Server die Nachricht
private void newMove(Request r){
     ArrayList<Move> moves = (ArrayList<Move>)r.get(RequestKey.MOVED);
     System.out.print("server Nachricht: ");moves.get(0).printMove(77);
   }


[/code]

Im Anhang nochmal die genaue Testausgabe


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jul 2011)

was zum Himmel ist denn NetworkStore? google liefert nichts,
bei ObjectOutputStream in Java gilt, dass Objekte gecacht werden, ohne reset() immer die alte Version

entweder du hast genau das oder etwas ähnliches,
falls nicht zu klären dürfte allgemein helfen immer komplett neue Objekte zu senden, oder deren toString() bzw. eine sonstige temporäre Repräsentation


----------



## Goldfish (21. Jul 2011)

das ist ne selbsgteschriebene Klasse, die mir die Netzwerkverbindung sichert, damit ich die bequemer durch die Klassen tragen kann ^^

Und super, es das mit dem reset. Hatte keine Ahnung, dass das gecacht wird. Aber danke für die Info, jetzt geht es ^.^


----------

